# Giant Cane /Marine Toad anyone have one?



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 9, 2014)

I love toads. I would love to get one of these giant toads. Does anyone own one? Are they really messing to keep clean. Any advice pros & cons would be great. I have read up on care. There is not much mentioned about clean up though.


----------



## jeffstort (Mar 9, 2014)

I have frogs toads salamanders and a lot of other things for cleanup all you have to do is take out the dead food if you don't it will smell the tank up and change the water fish daily and I change their substrate out every couple months and if you ever see that they went to the bathroom in or out of their water dish always clean it up


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. They can get large so I wasn't sure just how messy they can get.


----------

